# My Baguley Drewry diesel gets a Dallee sound.



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

For those that may be interested in my ongoing updates of the Accucraft Baguley Drewry diesel, this posting will continue on from this:
http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=47992

Brandbright recently sent me their special Dallee # 632 sound chip that combines a Railbus sound with a heavier duty horn.  
This seemed more appropriate than the Phoenix Plymouth sound I had been using.
That has been refitted to the LGB # 50 diesel I have.


I now had the opportunity to revamp the little dismal and install a Dallee sound.
Here is how the insides now look:








Placement of parts should be self explanatory.
The new RCS BASIC-2 plus a B-SWITCH enables me to have all the sounds I need with fewer components than with the Phoenix P5 + P5T combination.
Even the motor "noise" suppression is built into the BASIC-2.
It runs smoothly and the sound is very good.

BTW.
There is no pix icon on the new subject field.  So I had to click on edit and then one appeared.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You like the dallee sound? Thinking about putting it in my mallet. I need to make some decision fast 'cause I want to have it installed for the Gateway meet on the 9th & 10th. Somebody told me to find a BIG speaker. This 3 inch speaker fits handily in the boiler.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom,
I like the Dallee sound I fitted in the Baguley Drewry.

Some of the diesel sounds are quite good.  
Some of the steam sounds are also quite good.

It is a matterof personal taste.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom, you should also consider the QSI, the chuff will continue when using the whistle... sound comparable to Phoenix and very programmable... $127... also it PLUGS IN to your mallet. 

See my site on the QSI install, under Aristo Motive Power mods and tips. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 
How do you control the QSI Whistle and Bell with an R/C such as Locolinc, RCS or TE on board?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought the QSI was just for dcc?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Good question Tony: 

1. I somehow assumed Tom was using track power... in that case, Tom your answer is hit the reversing switch to do whistle and bell. 
2. If Tom is using battery power, there is a guy in Australia who has figured out how to control that sound system wirelessly and integrate it with his RC system... I think his name is Tony! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Greg.

This was a thread about how to use a Dallee sound.

Not QSI.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, got derailed by Tom's question... but I DID steer it back to you anyway! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hehehehe. Nice cover up.


----------

